# AMH



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey ladies, 

I'm all over the Internet trying to find out more about AMH levels, I know what it means, egg reserve, but what does it tell us about how we will respond to treatment etc? And is too high a level actually not a good thing? Driving myself mad trying to find answers to questions I wish I would have thought of while on the phone to the clinic today! Haha 

Also, does the recipient know the level? So they know how we are likely to respond or whatever? 

Hope these aren't silly questions I'm new to this and I'm sure some of you will know much more than I do.

Judi xxz


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello!

I didn't want to read and run.

I have no idea if the recipient is aware of your AMH level - my gut says no. You could always venture into the donor section and ask the recipients? It could also vary from clinic to clinic.

Xxx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

And re AMH results - again, the importance of the levels vary from clinic to clinic. Good luck with your results and treatment!


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Dingle I will do that post thanks for the tip! 

Xxx


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

I see you are waiting to be matched I hope it doesn't take long xxx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Judi86- Im with Dingle here and doubt that your recipient would know your AMH level. From what i have read, even ppl with high AMH levels can respond poorly. Obv its in the clinics interest to manage this and get you both a good result & nunber of eggs. 

It is your egg reserve level and therefore the higher this is the better. Mine is very low for my age, (6.2 and im 2 but have been told i just need a higher number of drugs. obv cos of this i am keeping everything crossed i get a good number for frosties too just incase my egg reserve keeps diminishing.

Dont be afraid of asking us any question! we are all here on this same journey and im sure there will have been many others asking the same thing, (myself included a few mths ago) xxx


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, sorry for late response was in cinema watching the Hobbit! Amazing! Yea I guess that there is no guarantee that I will respond well, need to so more research I don't know much about the drugs really. 

I hope you gets lots of frosties for future tries hun, 

Thanks for your lovely words, I'm loving FF so much am on here all the time checking and reading, I find it hard to keep up tho with all the different people and don't want to not respond to people you know ?! Going to have to invest in a laptop as I only have Internet on my phone and needing to charge far too often at the moment haha xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi judi,

I have egg shared twice last year. U are obviously aware that your AMH levels determine your egg reserve.
The lower the level means the lower reserve you have... 
Im not sure on what the 'norm' is but im 28 and my AMH level is 51.. Which is way too high. My clinic had to be very careful on what dosage to give me as i had a very high chance of OHSS, but on my 1st cycle i got 16 eggs and OHSS, on my 2nd cycle i got 27 eggs and as my AMH level was so high, the amount of eggs i got and that i OHSS the 1st time, they gave me tablets to stop OHSS and it worked.

It just gives the clinic a better idea on what protocol you should be on and how well you will respond to treatment.


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Hope, 

Thanks for your response, it's really helpful to know how people respond differently.  I am 26 and my AMH was 63.5, I don't have PCOS.  Hopefully will get to talk it through with the clinic soon when all my bloods are back at gp.  The mind boggles doesn't it? Lol

I'm sorry to read of your losses what a terrible year you've had, I hope you will have a much better 2013, 

Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow... Yours is high, i thought mine was plus i have PCOS..
But dont worry, they deal with this all the time so you will be just fine


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

I know I was quite pleased when I first found out but bit worried now, I looked at average AMH levels and for my age it's like the 80tb percentile so high but not massively so, I think, lol xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

I am 25 and my amh was 14.1 back in August. It was low a bit for my age  but heard can go up and down. 

I got 13 eggs and am now just over 8 weeks pregnant  x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi judi my Amh is 22.5 And I'm 26.
Amh levels just helps them to decide what doseage of injections you need so you 
Don't get ohss and you get enough eggs.
Wishing you the best of luck with your egg share  
How many do you need to share? Xx


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

StaceyEmma and Amy thankyou for your replies, 

Amy that's wonderful congratulations hope you are feeling well and have a happy and healthy pregnancy! 

StaceyEmma I have just double checked the info from CRGW and it says 6 more , don't know if I'd be able to do it again if only 6 though.  Thanks for the good luck and the same to you! 

I wonder if anyone has read the book I'm re-reading, it's called the Two Week Wait by Sarah Rayner, read it a while ago before I even considered that I would need IVF but it is about two ladies egg sharing, not sure how factually correct but I'm passing it to mum and friends for a read thought some of you may be interested

Judi xxx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Judi I read that book too   I enjoyed it.

CRGW form says 6 but I'm sure it has to be 8, I only know this from my friend on here user name HJones0809 (she's pregnant now) she egg shared with CRGW too she just scraped in with 8 eggs she was told she wasn't going to get enough but she did   Check this with Amanda.
I know if you don't get enough to share you can keep them and pay normal costs for your own IVF or you can donate your eggs to the recipient and next time have a free round for yourself where you keep all your eggs.

Have you  looked at the egg sharing paperwork on the CRGW website?
Unfortunatley egg share didn't work first time for me and when I was about to attempt egg share round 2 I got my call to say I'd won a free IVF cycle at the Lister  xxx


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Glad someone else has read it and thought it was good, I know it's a novel so not true story but I think the ins and outs of the egg sharing programme were realistic.  And the forum bits lol. 

Well I wanted to say 8 initially but thought I'd better check the document. Fingers crossed there will be enough.  I would prefer to donate all and have another cycle for myself though I think.

I saw that on your pink writing thing (?lol) that's amaaaaaaazing Hun! Fingers crossed for you, you've had a bit of luck, hope it continues xxx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm sure you will have enough Judi   CRGW monitor you reguarly and can increase/decrease dose if needed xx
Thanks  
Lots of love and babydust to you!   any questions about it all let me know   xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

As a lady with very high AMH thanks to PCOS, I now have the issue that my follicles are responding very slowly. I'm no a low dose of FSH injections for my first IVF cycle, but in the words of my ultrasound technician it's difficult to get the balance right - although there are plenty of follicles to stimulate, they are growing at a slow rate, because all the follicles just get a little bit of the drug as there are so many of them.
My level is 59 I think!
Back for another scan on Monday, grow, ladies


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Good luck Broodychick with your next scan hope they are growing nicely!  Thanks for making me aware of this also, good to be prepared isn't it xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have PCOS and at 28 my AMH is 14.9 , I would have thought it would have been higher. Have been accepted though, just guess they will use slightly more drugs then if it had been a higher figure


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Vicky, 

Good luck to you on your journey, bet you're so excited as it'll all be happening fast.  I'm quite sure I don't have PCOS, or I was....been wondering loads though since finding out AMH.  How does a doctor find out for definite if you have it? Coz I heard that some sufferers actually don't have cysts on their ovaries.  Should probably ask someone in PCOS section I guess .

Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

They found out i had PCOS by a internal scan, the doc told me that if u have more than 10 cysts on each ovary, they would class it as PCOS. Unsure on whether a blood test could diagnose.

Once u have PCOS, it wont go away, they can give u stuff to manage it if its a bad case.

There are the classic signs also,
Overweight
Excess hair
Irregular periods

Although, people may not have any of these signs.

X


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

It got confirmed for me by a blood test (excess testosterone which causes many of the symptoms mentioned above) and scan (cysts).

People usually have issues with their metabolism, excess hair, weight management problems, spots, mood swings and fatigue.
It's like a mild form of diabetis in some ways and you may be prescribed Metformin to take with meals x


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi BroodyChick and Hope84 thanks for replying and answering my query,

I do not have any of the symptoms you have described Hope, nor do I have excess testosterone (or didn't a year ago when tested), but perhaps when I have an internal scan there might be something.  Either that or I just have high AMH, i'll be sure to update this and let everyone know what the clinic says about this level of AMH when I speak to them next.

I am seriously annoying the receptionist at my GP surgery today, I did warn them that I would keep ringing until I get all my results.  They are sure not going to let me know, and I will be on that phone to the clinic to arrange treatment planning appointment the second I can tick of the last of my bloods lol

xxx


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Just found this on CRGW website on a document about AMH levels, just in case anyone else interested or in similar position. As you can see i'm still crazy researching! going to have to monitor my internet/FF activity or I will never get anything else done oooops xxx

Current Laboratory Values at CRGW:
< 6pmol/L Very low
6.1-24.0 Low to satisfactory
24.1-70.0 Optimal
>70 High, risk of OHSS


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks like I'm stimming well, 18 follies and counting 
I don't think  a high AMH is bad news at all, at least I wouldn't know why!


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yay BroodyChick that's fab! Go follies!!! Do you know when EC will be? Xxx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Will know more tomorrow, looks like Saturday - thanks Judi!
Best of luck to you too xx


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Eeeeek that's exciting! Please let me know how it goes and lots of luck! Xxx


----------

